# monthly costs for swimming pool



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi ladys and gents

we are planning to move to a villa and i was wondering how much extra will be the utility bills if you have private swimming pool.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone???


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I would probably ask a few swimming pool companies, if the property already has a pool you could call the DEWA and ask them last years bills they might tell you?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

londonmandan said:


> I would probably ask a few swimming pool companies, if the property already has a pool you could call the DEWA and ask them last years bills they might tell you?


yes why not...worth giving it a try... I was just hopping someone would give some figures in case that doesn't work. but definitely something worth considering


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe not 100% relevant, but we have build a midsize pool at my wife's house in the Philippines a few years ago, and found that electricity consumption did not increase significantly. We got an auxiliary pump running 24h, and the main pump switches on during the day only via a timer.

When you run AC in your home (Like here in Dubai), the cost of electricity needed for your pool is just a very small part of the total bill.... 

If you have a pool, do not fill the pool here with tab water; its extremely expensive. Instead, call a water tanker to deliver sweet water.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Edino said:


> Maybe not 100% relevant, but we have build a midsize pool at my wife's house in the Philippines a few years ago, and found that electricity consumption did not increase significantly. We got an auxiliary pump running 24h, and the main pump switches on during the day only via a timer.
> 
> When you run AC in your home (Like here in Dubai), the cost of electricity needed for your pool is just a very small part of the total bill....
> 
> If you have a pool, do not fill the pool here with tab water; its extremely expensive. Instead, call a water tanker to deliver sweet water.


thank you so much for all the advice !!! definitely some tips to follow!!!

any other responses ladies and Gents especially from some that live in a villa with private pool will be greatly appreciated


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it will depend on whether you intend to cool it in the summer and heat it in the winter, one of the above, or none of the above.
Your big costs will be heating and cooling, and whether you choose to carry out maintenance / water treatment yourself, or get a company in.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

vantage said:


> it will depend on whether you intend to cool it in the summer and heat it in the winter, one of the above, or none of the above.
> Your big costs will be heating and cooling, and whether you choose to carry out maintenance / water treatment yourself, or get a company in.


Dear Vantage,

thank you for your response. I think it will be a case of heat during the winder to be honest and have a company for maintenance. Now i know that it can cost you AED 400 to AED 500 monthly (from older threads) for maintenance/water treatment which is something that we are comfortable with if that was a realistic price. do you have an idea or a guesstimate of what i should be expecting?

thank you in advance


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

vagtsio said:


> Dear Vantage,
> 
> thank you for your response. I think it will be a case of heat during the winder to be honest and have a company for maintenance. Now i know that it can cost you AED 400 to AED 500 monthly (from older threads) for maintenance/water treatment which is something that we are comfortable with if that was a realistic price. do you have an idea or a guesstimate of what i should be expecting?
> 
> thank you in advance


i have absolutely no idea. i dont have a private pool.
I do know from friends that it can be expensive, but often as not, as with AC, it depends on your personal preference for water temperature, and various.

As for maintenance costs, there's a member here that's in the business, i think. Try contacting 'Lamplighter'


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

vantage said:


> i have absolutely no idea. i dont have a private pool.
> I do know from friends that it can be expensive, but often as not, as with AC, it depends on your personal preference for water temperature, and various.
> 
> As for maintenance costs, there's a member here that's in the business, i think. Try contacting 'Lamplighter'


Thank you Vantage 

still looking for some figures so if anyone else has any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Vagtsio, now that some time has passed, and you might have found the answer to your question, would you please let me know? I am in the same dilemma as you were. We like a property with a private pool at The Villa, but want to know what we're getting into. It's the utility bills I'm worried about.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Work on the basis that if you have to ask 'how much' in Dubai, you cannot afford it


----------

